# Physics of Car Safety



## يحي الحربي (22 يوليو 2008)

Physics of Car Safety
عرض بالبور بوينت عن The Physics of Automobile Safety 
يشتمل على تحليل فني مدعم بعلاقات رياضية


----------



## علي الحميد (22 يوليو 2008)

ملف مفيد ورائع ..

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عكاشه (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الملف الرئع


----------



## sayed00 (6 أغسطس 2008)

جميل الملف جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أغسطس 2008)

ملف مفيد

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (13 مارس 2009)

ملف مفيد ورائع ..

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agharieb (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف رائع و جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف رائع شكرا


----------

